# On the way home - Empty car park :)



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Could nt wait for a sunny day...


















Can i also take this oppertunity to thank everyone (especially) Mark @ Sumo Power for all his help in the Bodykit+ Wheels and for recommending Simon @ crash corrections for fitting and spraying and what a top job!


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Awesome car 

Please tell me, where is that car park?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Once again, top looking motor mate. I'm definitely liking that. :smokin: :smokin: 

Where's that car park then, it looks ripe for a little bit of, ahem, 'drift practice'.

Looks a bit like Hengistbury Head in the first pic, but I don't remember the place being as big and smooth as in the second pic.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

tim b said:


> it looks ripe for a little bit of, ahem, 'drift practice'.


Ssssshhhhh


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

double 6's, ummmm drool. Very nice


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

twinturboch said:


> Ssssshhhhh


You got the same idea as me then.  

I automatically grade all car parks I go to now on their potential 'driftability'.  I just don't mention it to the missus if she's with me, keep it to myself, and just agree that her new handbag/trousers/top whatever looks great, while checking out how many obstacles there are to slide round.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

car looks evil. 

Excellent location. Is that the car park for the beach? lol


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

tim b said:


> You got the same idea as me then.
> 
> I automatically grade all car parks I go to now on their potential 'driftability'.  I just don't mention it to the missus if she's with me, keep it to myself, and just agree that her new handbag/trousers/top whatever looks great, while checking out how many obstacles there are to slide round.


H head is correct! You win the Prize!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Final one


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

tim b said:


> Once again, top looking motor mate. I'm definitely liking that. :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Where's that car park then, it looks ripe for a little bit of, ahem, 'drift practice'.
> 
> Looks a bit like Hengistbury Head in the first pic, but I don't remember the place being as big and smooth as in the second pic.



final pic gave it away anyway... I had to let loose when i left, as there was one learner driver at the other end of the car park, and lots of tyre burn lines too try and follow around sideways while i left...

All whilst staying within the speed limit and remaining responsible at all times


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

763paf said:


> All whilst staying within the speed limit and remaining responsible at all times



As long as you check your blind spot before launching into a massive broadside slide out of the car park I can't see the problem with that  , (pity the police probably wouldn't see it that way  ).

That last pic is deffo the best dude, car looks awesome. :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks awesome one of my fav r32's


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

Got to be 1 of the best R32s I've seen. Very nice.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

thats a really sweet one.. i must say..one of the best ive seen..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

fxxk that car park really is dead,,, wish they was like that in london,


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Best r32 ive seen IMO


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Do-Luck Rocks!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

dave, get the double sixes now...


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice one Pierre, you been planning that for a long time. Great to see the looking better than ever. VERY PIMP :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Big Smoke!! Im very happy with it. As Dave said... DO LUCK rocks. totally transformed the car.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Do-Luck bodykit looks awesome, not sure the black really shows it off as good as grey does, but looks great all the same


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very Very nice.

Well done mate.     

We have got to go out in a convoy   

Just the job.


Mick


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Nice, Double Sixes, officially the sexiest wheel in the world


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks guys.. Mick... No Problem
Stu... Dont get all moist on me...


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

I would love to do a photo shoot with your car, Sadly i live in sweden  Very nice car indeed 

Make sure ju take som real high quality shots of it 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Dennis. I have seen some of your work and i would have liked that too!

Pitty. 

You never know when we might see eachother..

At least your closer than Dino LOL


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

So, bearing in mind I'm not from nearby, but would still like to pay this place a visit if ever I'm nearby, is there any chance someone could PM me the postcode. Thanks guys


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

awesome wheels... but not sure i like the indicators though.

Orange would've been better IMO


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

wow thats hot!!!  Do luck is AWESOME


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

763paf said:


> Thanks Dennis. I have seen some of your work and i would have liked that too!
> 
> Pitty.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true 

I have been thinking of heading over to England in the late summer this year maybe with one or two friends to maybe visit a trackday or something like that.



Cheers


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Neal said:


> wow thats hot!!!  Do luck is AWESOME


Thanks Neal, coming from you ill take that as a big compliment. Your car is very nice too(as i have said on your thread) I was contemplating the volk GTC's for a long time, but i had to go with the double sixes in the end.. Your engine bay is bling..


----------

